# FET Embryo not developed properly after thaw



## Starry Eyed (May 30, 2014)

I was due to go in for embryo transfer on Thursday following natural FET but the embryologist contacted me today to say the 4 embryos that survived the thaw are not at the stage they should be.  3 are only at 2 cells and the other is at 5 cells, they are not great quality.  They are going to look at them again on Thursday morning but they doubt I will be able to go ahead with the transfer.  I am so down hearted about this, has anyone else been through this at all please?


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

What stage were your embryos frozen at Starry Eyed?  Sounds like either PN stage (after fertilisation) or day 2?

It's heartbreaking when they don't do as expected    We had two cycles where we had to freeze all our embryos and our clinic do this at the PN stage.  First time we had six embies.  We hedged our bets on the first FET and only thawed three of them - just the one survived and was put back on day 2 - described as a beautiful 4 cell.  Our second freeze all gave us a further 4 embies.  Experience meant this time we knew it was best to thaw all seven.  Sadly not a single one made it though.

Please don't be disheartened though as it's not necessarily a reflection on the general quality of your eggs/embryos.  Some couple's embryos just don't like being frozen - pretty rare but does happen.  The month after our embies didn't survive - the one lone little egg from that cycle became a little boy who is currently poking me in the ribs with a foot!  So please be reassured that just because they don't do so well after freezing, it doesn't mean they aren't capable of making a baby


----------



## Starry Eyed (May 30, 2014)

Oh I'm so pleased for you dudders,congratulations 😊 It's my 1st time having IVF and they couldn't do a fresh transfer as I was at risk of OHSS.  They took 28 eggs out and 14 fertilised so they froze 14 so I assume they froze them at fertilisation stage.  They thawed 7 of them on Sunday which was 2 days after my LH surge and 4 of them survived the thaw.  Is there a chance that they could develop in another 2 days? Xx


----------



## theodora (Dec 14, 2010)

There certainly is a chance that these embryos could advance. Try to hang in there, I know it is tough.

But be aware that the 50% fertilization rate points toward egg and sperm problems, or at least issues with the protocol (if eggs were taken out before ready or some such), so discuss this with your doctor when you talk.

So sorry for all you are going through.


----------



## Starry Eyed (May 30, 2014)

Thanks for your words of encouragement Theodora and congratulations on your little one 😊 xx


----------

